# NC, USA: puppy-mill - Approx 80 dogs removed; possible charges



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

About 80 neglected dogs removed from Hertford kennel -
Posted to: News, North Carolina 
By Jeff Hampton, The Virginian-Pilot - © July 21, 2011

HERTFORD, NC - 
Animal health officials removed about 80 neglected and diseased dogs from a kennel on Chapanoke Road 
early Thursday following a five day investigation.
Poodles, Pekinese, & Yorkies were among the breeds that had infections in their eyes, maggots in wounds, 
& were dehydrated in the 90-plus-degree heat. Puppies no more than a few days-old were overheated 
& covered in fleas. 
Breeder Robin Hardesty had not been charged by early Thursday, said District Attorney Frank Parrish. 
Hardesty voluntarily allowed workers from the North Carolina Humane Society, the Norfolk SPCA and 
the SPCA of Northeastern North Carolina onto the property to remove dogs, Parrish said. 
No age was available for Hardesty.
This is atrocious, said Kim Alboum, state director for the Humane Society of the United States in 
North Carolina. Alboum drove from Raleigh to the site Thursday morning. I hope there will be charges.

The kennel was set on about an acre in a Perquimans County farming area near Hertford. 
Thursday morning, workers carried dogs from sheds and pens to an air conditioned van. 
Later the dogs will be evaluated by a veterinarian.

see 80 neglected, diseased dogs removed from N.C. kennel | HamptonRoads.com | PilotOnline.com for the original article


----------

